# Pineapple Juice during 2ww - Which one is best????



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Maybe a silly question but as lots of people keep telling me to drink pineapple juice during my 2ww I've just decided to give it a go (anything for a BFP   ) but cannot remember if it's the concentrated one that I should not be drinking... I just got the 100% pure and pressed pineapple juice from Waitrose. Is that ok? Many thanks for your advice.

Sending lots of baby dust to you all  

Alegria x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya Alegria

I was told the 100% pure not from concentrate is the best one so the one you have got should do the job nicely. During my 2ww wait daily a drunk a sm all glass of pineapple juice & 5 brazil nuts & make sure you drink lots of water & fluids everyday.

Good luck for your 2ww      

Sue XXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah fresh not concentrate

and milk is supposed to be good as well


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's a sticky thread on this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" and that has info about pineapple juice

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Also, if you use the search option there are loads and loads of posts/threads discussing this.

It doesn't matter what pineapple juice you drink....concentrated, not from concentrate, fresh or pressed.....makes no difference what so ever !

Obviously fresh or pressed is going to be preferable purely because it is fresher.....but not from concentrate is fine, as is from concentrate.

All "from concentrate" means is that it has been freeze dried at source and then rehydrated with water.

It's eating fresh pineapple that is advised against because it contains the enzyme bromelain. Bromelain may cause uterine contractions (which is why some cultures say to eat lots of it to induce labour) but during the processing (canning/pasturisation/pressing etc) the enzyme is destroyed which is why juice is fine.

You only need to drink maybe 1 or 2 small glasses a day.....but to be honest, there are other food sources with much higher levels of selenium in them (and it's the selenium that helps promote healthy womb lining and hence is thought to aid implantation)....but pineapple does contain manganese which can also be beneficial.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

SueMac & Avon Queen - Thank you for your replies.

Natasha - My main worry was about the uterine contractions as I remember reading about it somewhere else but thought it was to do with the concentrated juice, not the fresh fruit. I've been eating some Brazil nuts everyday too. Thank you and have plenty of rest for you et on Monday!  

Alegria x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

glad i read your post minxy i cracked open some pineapple chunks yesterday i wont be doing that again


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

alegria said:


> Natasha - My main worry was about the uterine contractions as I remember reading about it somewhere else but thought it was to do with the concentrated juice, not the fresh fruit. I've been eating some Brazil nuts everyday too. Thank you and have plenty of rest for you et on Monday!


Hi Alegria

It's to do with the Bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy. I keep reading that shouldn't drink "from concentrate" cos it can cause uterine contractions but I've no idea where that came from ! Brazil nuts have the highest levels of selenium.

Lots of luck to you  



Avon Queen said:


> glad i read your post minxy i cracked open some pineapple chunks yesterday i wont be doing that again


To be honest I do think you'd probably have to eat a fair amount of it but it was an asian pharmacist who advised me not to eat pineapple. I went into Boots to ask about taking my migraine pills (if got migraine) when having IVF (it was my 1st IVF) and she actually said she'd been through IVF and her son was the result....she was lovely and ended up chatting to me for a while, giving me some advice (including about the pineapple) and even gave me her phone number if I ever needed to ask anything else !! Never did call or see her again  Anyway, whilst fresh pineapple is best avoided, I'm sure having a little won't do any harm...it really is down to personal choice and I'm sure there's lots of ladies who eat it with no problems at all. I'm just passing on what I've read/been told and everyone has to make their own informed decisions.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks minxy, yeah i figured as much, i didnt eat lots just a couple of them little tubs from Dole. just gonna drink the juice now to be safe. thanks hun & good luck again, wishing it for ya


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Alegria I was on the waitrose juice....worked for me hope it does for you too!


----------

